# Mom of 3



## Caligurl9491 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Everyone.. I'm a mother of 3 in my 30s.. getting back into fitness. I've been a reader for a while, just finally creating my own account. Trying to decide if I should join a gym or try to do something at home.

I watch these youtube P90x videos and they are pretty motivating...but not sure if they are for women.





YouTube Video











What do you think?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Caligurl9491* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------

